# You build it 7.1



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Lets see what your choice would be for a killer 7.1 system towers up front. Budget is 5k


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Mains: Klipsch Icon WF-35 for $700 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780081
CC: Klipsch Icon WC-24 for $249 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780085
Surrounds: WS-24 $360 a pair (2 pairs) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780087
Subwoofer: HSU VTF-2 MKIV $549 http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html
Total before Shipping $2218. MSRP close to $5000.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Mains: Klipsch Icon WF-35 for $700 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780081
> CC: Klipsch Icon WC-24 for $249 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780085
> Surrounds: WS-24 $360 a pair (2 pairs) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780087
> ...


JJ,

How about Polks do you like them I was looking at the A7's

This is for a sunroom I am not sure on the WS-24 for sides and rear, they look like they need walls to be mounted to.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

03SONIC said:


> JJ,
> 
> How about Polks do you like them I was looking at the A7's
> 
> This is for a sunroom I am not sure on the WS-24 for sides and rear, they look like they need walls to be mounted to.


The WS-24's do not need to be Wall Mounted. There is optional hardware for connecting them In Wall, but they work well on Stands. I personally advocate using Towers for both Mains and Surrounds like we discussed prior and do prefer the Klipschs to Polk. I also am quite fond of the PSB GT1 I also discussed with you prior. The PSB's are my favorite of the three.


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> The WS-24's do not need to be Wall Mounted. There is optional hardware for connecting them In Wall, but they work well on Stands. I personally advocate using Towers for both Mains and Surrounds like we discussed prior and do prefer the Klipschs to Polk. I also am quite fond of the PSB GT1 I also discussed with you prior. The PSB's are my favorite of the three.


JJ,

So your saying 4 PSB GT1's fronts and sides, a decent rear, what about a center speaker? not needed?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I would use a PSB Image CC from DMC. However, I would use GT1's for Mains and Surrounds. You could also use something like a PSB Alpha for Surrounds if needing to save money as well.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

03SONIC said:


> So your saying 4 PSB GT1's fronts and sides, a decent rear, what about a center speaker? not needed?


DMC also has the GB1 bookshelf speakers > if you can swing it and able to place it, I
would use one of them as a center channel >> Since you seem to desire to play your 
system loud, I would aim (if using bookshelf for surrounds), for their GB1 or the Image 
series bookshelf speakers ( if you desire to save over the GT1 towers).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

zieglj01 said:


> DMC also has the GB1 bookshelf speakers > if you can swing it and able to place it, I
> would use one of them as a center channel >> Since you seem to desire to play your
> system loud, I would aim (if using bookshelf for surrounds), for their GB1 or the Image
> series bookshelf speakers ( if you desire to save over the GT1 towers).


Excellent idea. It would be decidedly ideal to use the same Series for all channels. I do like using Towers for Surrounds as it sounds amazing with aggressive Surround Mixes. Same with SACD MCH. I was listening to Pink Floyd DSOTM SACD and it sounds so ridiculously good that I do not have the words to quantify it. That and Beck Sea Change are 2 of the best sounding MCH SACD's I have ever heard.


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

I am close I am thinking 

1)PSBGT1 4 of them, front and sides.
2) PSB Imagine Center
3) SVS PB12-NSD 


What receiver would drive this system well and should I run a amp?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

03SONIC said:


> I am close I am thinking
> 
> 1)PSBGT1 4 of them, front and sides.
> 2) PSB Imagine Center
> ...


Hello,
What size is the Room? Something like a Denon AVR-3312CI, Marantz SR7005, or Onkyo TX-NR818 would all do a pretty good job. If your room is large, something like an Emotiva XPA-5 or Outlaw Model 7500 combined with a less expensive AVR like an Onkyo TX-NR709 would be the direction I would go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What size is the Room? Something like a Denon AVR-3312CI, Marantz SR7005, or Onkyo TX-NR818 would all do a pretty good job. If your room is large, something like an Emotiva XPA-5 or Outlaw Model 7500 combined with a less expensive AVR like an Onkyo TX-NR709 would be the direction I would go.
> Cheers,
> JJ



600SQ high ceilings. I am still on the fence with towers. Here is what I have been looking at. 

1) PSB GT1

2) Bic America DV84's

3) Dali zensor 7

5) KEF Q900

6) Klipsch Reference Series RF-82

7) E55Ti Tower Speakers

8) Polk RTIA9


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

03SONIC said:


> 600SQ high ceilings. I am still on the fence with towers. Here is what I have been looking at.
> 
> 1) PSB GT1
> 
> ...


Sometimes, you just need to get off the merry-go-round and make a decision > 
you are the only one that can do that. 

I would try to narrow that list down to 3, and go from there. The Bic is really
not in the same league with most of that list.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

zieglj01 said:


> Sometimes, you just need to get off the merry-go-round and make a decision >
> you are the only one that can do that.
> 
> I would try to narrow that list down to 3, and go from there. The Bic is really
> not in the same league with most of that list.


It is true you could deliberate endlessly - I would do as Z suggests - limit your choices to a couple, pick one, and give it a go. I would pick the one that has the best return policy to start once you have that smaller list. That way, you can always return it and go with the other choice.

If I had to pick from the list, for me it would be the PSBs and the Emp Teks.


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> Sometimes, you just need to get off the merry-go-round and make a decision >
> you are the only one that can do that.
> 
> I would try to narrow that list down to 3, and go from there. The Bic is really
> not in the same league with most of that list.



Very true...The reviews on the Bic is pretty amazing lol..


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> It is true you could deliberate endlessly - I would do as Z suggests - limit your choices to a couple, pick one, and give it a go. I would pick the one that has the best return policy to start once you have that smaller list. That way, you can always return it and go with the other choice.
> 
> If I had to pick from the list, for me it would be the PSBs and the Emp Teks.


Think I am doing the 4 PSB's front and rear.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

03SONIC said:


> Think I am doing the 4 PSB's front and rear.


Let us know your impressions if that is the route you take - would love to hear what you think!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really do think dual GT1's would be sick. It might just be me, but I have been using close to identical Surrounds for over a decade and completely love it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

